# kde3.4 split Was versteckt sich hinter welchem Ebuild?

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich such gerade die Option im Konqueror, das wenn ich in einem Ordner mit Bildern bin, er mir ein html File erstellt mit Thumbs. War unter der 3.3.* unter Extras. Nun suche ich gerade und ich denke das mir einfach nur ein Ebuild fehlt. Aber die frage ist welches? Klar die meisten erklären sich von selbst, wie Konqueror. Aber es was ist zum Beispiel mit dem kdegraphics-kfile-plugins? auch die erklärung im Ebuild ist nicht viel Aussage kräftiger:

 *Quote:*   

> kfile plugins from kdegraphics

 

Ich würde gern wissen ob es irgendwo ne Datenbank gibt in der man nachschlagen kann was in den einzelnen Ebuilds drin ist? 

mfg Mathes

----------

## Phlogiston

eine datenbank gibts meines wissens nicht. Mit hilfe des File Zeugs kann konqueror die Dateien einlesen und eine Vorschau anzeigen  :Wink: 

----------

## mathes.s

Das ist lustig ich habe das oben erwähnte Plugin nicht installiert, aber der Konqueror kann trotzdem eine Vorschau anzeigen. Ich hatte das Paket auch mal installiert weil ich dachte das sich dort drin diese html File Oprtion befindet aber als ich sah das dies nicht so war habe ich es wieder deinstalliert.

mfg Mathes

----------

## Phlogiston

hmm... nun ja ich habe Probleme mit pdf und anderen Dateierweiterungen und denke dass es ebenfalls mit einem fehlenden Paket zu tun haben könnte. Von daher.

Falls jemand Rat weiss:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-311369-highlight-.html

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, das is der nachteil für alle, die kde hauptsätzlich benutzen, das ganze aber mit split ebuilds emerged haben.

cheers

----------

## Carlo

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Aber es was ist zum Beispiel mit dem kdegraphics-kfile-plugins? auch die erklärung im Ebuild ist nicht viel Aussage kräftiger

 

Dieses Tutorial erklärt so nebenbei, was KFile Plugins sind. 

```
emerge kdegraphics-kfile-plugins

equery f kdegraphics-kfile-plugins
```

sollte genug Informationen für einen Bug Report mit verbesserter Kurzbeschreibung und evtl. auch ausführlicher Beschreibung für metadata.xml ergeben. Selbiges gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen zerschnibbelten KDE Pakete.  :Smile: 

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich habe es gerade gefunden. Also wer die Option zur Erstellung einer Bildergallerie braucht muss die konq-plugins installieren.

Zu dem Problem mit den *.pdf kann ich sagen, dass er sie bei mir korrekt erkennt. Wenn ich auf eins draufklicke öffent er kpdf.

mfg Mathes

----------

## Phlogiston

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe es gerade gefunden. Also wer die Option zur Erstellung einer Bildergallerie braucht muss die konq-plugins installieren.
> 
> Zu dem Problem mit den *.pdf kann ich sagen, dass er sie bei mir korrekt erkennt. Wenn ich auf eins draufklicke öffent er kpdf.
> ...

 

Ja leider höre ich das auch bereits zum 5. Mal. *heul*

Verwendest du denn auch die splitted ebuilds?

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ja hab auch die split ebuilds.

Scheint als hättest du ein Problem mit der Übergabe des Dateinames zu dem Programm das es öffnen soll. Hast du kde-base-kioslaves und kdemultimedia-kioslaves?

Kannst ja mal schreiben welche Pakete du unter kde-base installiert hast.

mfg Mathes

----------

## Phlogiston

kdebase habe ich das ganze meta drauf. Die mimelnk's gehören jedoch zu kdelibs so wie ich das rausgefunden habe. Aber bitte helft mir weiter  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

Ich habe derzeit kde installiert per emerge kde.

Wenn ich nun verschiedene andere Software (KDE Programme, Plugins etc.) installieren will bekomme ich immmer einen Konflikt mit kdebase angezeigt.

Was mache ich falsch...und wie bekomme ich die Programme trotzdem installiert...oder müßten diese doch da sein (installiert sein)

G. Roland

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

so wie ich das sehe hast du wahrscheinlich immer noch 3.3 drauf, da ja die 3.4 immer noch mask sind. Und wenn du kde über emerge kde installiert hast sollte eigenltich alles da sein was du brauchst oder eben auch nicht brauchst. Bei welchem Paket tritt den der Fehler auf zeig dochmal den Output.

mfg Mathes

----------

## Tinitus

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> so wie ich das sehe hast du wahrscheinlich immer noch 3.3 drauf, da ja die 3.4 immer noch mask sind. Und wenn du kde über emerge kde installiert hast sollte eigenltich alles da sein was du brauchst oder eben auch nicht brauchst. Bei welchem Paket tritt den der Fehler auf zeig dochmal den Output.
> 
> mfg Mathes

 

also bei mir sind sie nicht mehr maskiert

kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, von welchem Server man ein rsync macht.

eigentlich kommt der Fehler bei jedem Paket Z.B. die besprochenen Plugins für konqueror etc. wenn ich aber unter Plugins im Konqueror schaue ....ist da nur mozplugger.

G. Roland

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

Also laut http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=kdebase sind die immer noch masked. Wirst sie wahrscheinlich schon frei geschaltet haben. Aber poste doch mal den genauen Fehler.

mfg Mathes

----------

## wakatanka

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> kdebase habe ich das ganze meta drauf. Die mimelnk's gehören jedoch zu kdelibs so wie ich das rausgefunden habe. Aber bitte helft mir weiter 

 

Hast Du kpdf installiert?

Ich glaube Du benötigst ein Paket das - neben anderen - die Dateien

```
/usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/kfile_pdf.la

/usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/kfile_pdf.so

/usr/kde/3.4/share/services/kfile_pdf.desktop

```

installiert.

Für Preview innerhalb von Konqueror wohl auch noch

```
/usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/libkpdfpart.la

/usr/kde/3.4/lib/kde3/libkpdfpart.so

/usr/kde/3.4/share/services/kpdf_part.desktop

```

kpdf installiert diese. Seltsamerweise tut acroread das nicht.   :Confused: 

Vielleicht liege ich also auch falsch.

Einen Versuch wäre es aber wohl wert. Wenn's nicht klappt - emerge unmerge ...  :Wink: 

----------

